# Question with Sawdust in AMNPS



## disco (Jun 20, 2013)

I am going to use my AMNPS with sawdust instead of pellets for the first time to cold smoke some cheese tomorrow. Does anyone out there have any advice or is it just the same as using pellets?

Disco


----------



## s2k9k (Jun 20, 2013)

There's some good tips on this page:
http://www.amazenproducts.com/Articles.asp?ID=238


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jun 21, 2013)

Disco said:


> I am going to use my AMNPS with sawdust instead of pellets for the first time to cold smoke some cheese tomorrow. Does anyone out there have any advice or is it just the same as using pellets?
> 
> Disco


Disco, you will find that by using saw dust it will burn longer.  By putting sawdust into a blender and making a powder, a ± 17 hour burn can be achieved while burning cooler than regular sawdust.

As you live in a drier climate as myself,  be concerned of the cheese drying a bit.  To counter this, consider placing a moist towel or pan of water in your smoker to raise the humidity. This will also help the smoke stick to the cheese better.

Hope this helps, let us know how it turns out.

Tom


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 21, 2013)

Disco,

I never burned dust in my AMNPS, because I have an AMNS specifically designed for dust.

However I'll give you one tip:

Use a weak little Butane torch to light the dust, instead of a powerful Propane torch.

I once put my "FatBoy" torch up to the AMNS, and blew half a row of sawdust in the air. It was comical !!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## aeroforce100 (Jun 21, 2013)

Would have liked to see that!


----------



## disco (Jun 21, 2013)

S2K9K said:


> There's some good tips on this page:
> http://www.amazenproducts.com/Articles.asp?ID=238





Mr T 59874 said:


> Disco, you will find that by using saw dust it will burn longer.  By putting sawdust into a blender and making a powder, a ± 17 hour burn can be achieved while burning cooler than regular sawdust.
> 
> As you live in a drier climate as myself,  be concerned of the cheese drying a bit.  To counter this, consider placing a moist towel or pan of water in your smoker to raise the humidity. This will also help the smoke stick to the cheese better.
> 
> ...


Thanks guys.  I was going to use the propane torch but I will pick up a torch. I had planned to put an ice tray under the cheese but we have had 3 days of torrential rain and cold weather (flooding and evacuations in the area, washed out roads, etc). I don't think drying out or high temperatures are going to be a problem. 

Disco

Disco


----------



## bagbeard (Jun 22, 2013)

nasty weather out there! u in risk of flooding? we got some water issues here in ontario, holland marsh area. couple of hours from me though. here the farmland is looking better than ever!


----------



## disco (Jun 22, 2013)

bagbeard said:


> nasty weather out there! u in risk of flooding? we got some water issues here in ontario, holland marsh area. couple of hours from me though. here the farmland is looking better than ever!


Fortunately, I live on the side of a mountain but areas all around here are flooded. There are many roads closed and washed out.


----------

